# How is Ubuntu/KUbuntu 8.04 on Dell XPS M1530?



## unni (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi,
       I am anxious to know how well Ubuntu 8.04 works on Dell XPS M1530 laptop. Are the WiMax (n), webcam, mic, finger print reader, Nividia graphics, sound etc. working out of the box? Did any hardware give any problem?


----------



## JGuru (Apr 27, 2008)

@Unni,  For detailed *Dell Laptop Testing* : Check out the following link :

 *wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Dell

  I don't know what is working & what is not. You can test it yourself using a
 bootable Ubuntu 8.04 CD/DVD.  Once you are running Ubuntu (in live mode),
 run the command *lspci* from the Terminal Window.

 To get a verbose output , type :

 $ *lspci -v*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

welcome back @Jguru 

@unni:Is that the one which is launched in India?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

No @ praka. The one you are talking about is the Dell 500.
Btw the Xps m1530 should work perfectly with ubuntu. Dell sells it with Ubuntu bundled in the US. So it should be compatible.


----------



## unni (Apr 28, 2008)

The reason I asked was because Ubuntu site says that Dell XPS 1330 is certified, but says nothing about XPS M1530 (Link: *webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?release=8.04&category=Laptop).
I saw threads on some forums saying that some guys couldn't get their webcams and mic work. They are old threads though. 

I am going to buy this laptop soon. I am sure it will work without any problem. Even then, I couldn't help asking you guys. 

@JGuru
So, we finally meet again JGuru. This once again proves that the space/time continuum is curved. Good to see you after a long time.


----------



## bharathi_n_r (Apr 28, 2008)

Well dudes,
          I joined this fourm to make myself satisfied and the people buying a xps 1530 after me satisfied....i bought my xps 1530 last week with vista premium....I am happy to have vista but when i installed visaul studio 2005 it said that it is not compatible with vista, but vs2005 is working and i dont know how to configure IIS and to install sql server 2005.....Is it possible to work with vs2005 and sql 2005 in vista?????if so plz give me all the step by step instruction cause i have no clue as many people confuse me.....

If the above meentioned thing is not possible i would like to install xp..I have shriked my c drive and now i have two more drives where i have allocated one drive to install Xp...I am trying to have dual os....I called dell customer care and they said that the drivers are provided by third parties and u can get it in dell fourms or any tech fourms.....Anyone of u here tried xp on Xps1530..If so what is the result????What all drivers i need to install xp successfully on my xps 1530....I am noob so plz help me with a clean and clear answers......

Thanks and regards
  bharathi...


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2008)

> Well dudes,
> I joined this fourm to make myself satisfied and the people buying a xps 1530 after me satisfied....i bought my xps 1530 last week with vista premium....I am happy to have vista but when i installed visaul studio 2005 it said that it is not compatible with vista, but vs2005 is working and i dont know how to configure IIS and to install sql server 2005.....Is it possible to work with vs2005 and sql 2005 in vista?????if so plz give me all the step by step instruction cause i have no clue as many people confuse me.....
> 
> If the above meentioned thing is not possible i would like to install xp..I have shriked my c drive and now i have two more drives where i have allocated one drive to install Xp...I am trying to have dual os....I called dell customer care and they said that the drivers are provided by third parties and u can get it in dell fourms or any tech fourms.....Anyone of u here tried xp on Xps1530..If so what is the result????What all drivers i need to install xp successfully on my xps 1530....I am noob so plz help me with a clean and clear answers......
> ...



Very Odd choice of section to post this at. Also as far as SQL Server goes you need to install SQL Server SP1 for it to work in Vista if I recall correctly.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

bharathi_n_r said:


> Well dudes,
> I joined this fourm to make myself satisfied and the people buying a xps 1530 after me satisfied....i bought my xps 1530 last week with vista premium....I am happy to have vista but when i installed visaul studio 2005 it said that it is not compatible with vista, but vs2005 is working and i dont know how to configure IIS and to install sql server 2005.....Is it possible to work with vs2005 and sql 2005 in vista?????if so plz give me all the step by step instruction cause i have no clue as many people confuse me.....
> 
> If the above meentioned thing is not possible i would like to install xp..I have shriked my c drive and now i have two more drives where i have allocated one drive to install Xp...I am trying to have dual os....I called dell customer care and they said that the drivers are provided by third parties and u can get it in dell fourms or any tech fourms.....Anyone of u here tried xp on Xps1530..If so what is the result????What all drivers i need to install xp successfully on my xps 1530....I am noob so plz help me with a clean and clear answers......
> ...


we were talking about life in canada and you here are talking about your stay in africa.

This thread is about running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron on a Dell XPS M1530, not running windows.


----------



## Izzyd (May 16, 2008)

bharathi_n_r said:


> Well dudes,
> I joined this fourm to make myself satisfied and the people buying a xps 1530 after me satisfied....i bought my xps 1530 last week with vista premium....I am happy to have vista but when i installed visaul studio 2005 it said that it is not compatible with vista, but vs2005 is working and i dont know how to configure IIS and to install sql server 2005.....Is it possible to work with vs2005 and sql 2005 in vista?????if so plz give me all the step by step instruction cause i have no clue as many people confuse me.....
> 
> If the above meentioned thing is not possible i would like to install xp..I have shriked my c drive and now i have two more drives where i have allocated one drive to install Xp...I am trying to have dual os....I called dell customer care and they said that the drivers are provided by third parties and u can get it in dell fourms or any tech fourms.....Anyone of u here tried xp on Xps1530..If so what is the result????What all drivers i need to install xp successfully on my xps 1530....I am noob so plz help me with a clean and clear answers......
> ...



Not to side track this post as mentioned already but real quick, yes XP will run fine on your comp. I just got my M1530 last Thursday, and set it up over the weekend as Dual Boot with Vista, and XP. Long term plan is multi-boot Vista, XP, and low and behold Ubuntu.

 For driver tho just go to Dells site and pull the XP driver for the Vostro 1500 series seeing as the XPS series lists no XP drivers being you can only get it with Vista from Dell. The Vostro 1500 is the same comp internally depending on how you customize it when you ordered it and all it's drivers work perfect on the M1530.


----------

